# Reversing Sensors



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Maplin are selling a wireless reversing sensor set for £14.99p Anybody tried it? Great price!

Item number is A77FU

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=99347&criteria=reversing&doy=20m12

Eddie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*parking sensor*

Greetings,

Looks like a good price Eddie, seems good value for audio/visual also.

I got a 4 channel one Benimar about £25 ebay, works well.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing sensor*

Can anyone tell me if it will work with a cycle rack?
It looks good if so.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

The sensor works from its mounting point and it will not allow for the rack if its fitted to bodywork
Geo


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

How about the working range? I presume these wireless units are really designed for cars? Good enough for a 7m van?

Eddie


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just bought one from Maplins it has 30m range in the open,so hopefully will be ok for m/h.Not a bad bit of kit 2 sensors all the wires and connectors.
But STOP THE PRESS it's on sale from 25 Dec. for £9:99. P####d off now.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

...but not the same one mentioned by Eddie?? Wireless??


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes the wireless one Eddie was looking at. Ordered it Wednesday got it this morning. I surfed around to find wireless kits and found several for around £50, so a good buy if it works ok.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Where do you see it for a tenner Drifterman?

I intended to buy it today but didnt get to the shop.

Eddie


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Oops 

I just realised I replied on Annej's computer. Sorry. 

definitely 

Eddie


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Maplin sent me a flyer with my order, The Sale starts 25/12 untill 23/01.

Jeff


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Jeff

I may as well wait and save another "MHF £5" 




Eddie


----------

